# Good roads near PCD



## Costanza (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm trying to make some arrangements for my PCD scheduled for 2/3/11. My brother-in-law is coming with me and we're planning to take a few days off to break the car in a bit on the way home.

I've checked around and made some tentative plans for a few nearby places including Tail of the Dragon and some of the other roads listed on their website. I'm also watching the weather. The 10-day forecast for Greenville calls for highs/lows in the 50's/30's with chances for rain. I assume that means a decent chance for snow in the mountains or at least weather I probably shouldn't be planning to drive through in a new car with summer tires.

I figured I should at least have a backup plan. The only real limit is that we want to be in Atlanta in time for dinner on Saturday. Any suggestions for a route or places to look to find one?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Do a search for roads or routes in this forum. Here's a starter:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=467072&highlight=roads


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

If the roads are questionable but passible on summer tires (like wet but nothing frozen on them) I would either spend a little time on the Blue Ridge Parkway and then possibly take 11, the Cherokee Foothills National Scenic Parkway, across the northern edge of SC towards and into GA. I went on 11 coming home from the dragon and it was much more wide open and high speed than most of the scenic roads from the "Best Roads" pdf. If roads are a little better you could do the Dragon but it is more fun when you can take the turns a little harder. But often there is so much traffic you can't push it anyway and it might as well be wet. A lot of the traffic is motorcycles and they might go really slow with wet roads (the harleys are pretty pokey even on dry pavement). 

If there is frozen stuff around, you probably need to leave later when the temperature is higher and stay on the interstate. But interstates in SC may not get treatment. The normal practice is just shut everything down and wait for it to melt. This winter has been unusual but normally we get at most one incident of frozen stuff a year. We've had 3 so far this year. I would not assume any of the smaller roads around the Dragon will ever see any salt or sand. You should be OK in February but who knows.

If you just want to say you were there or if the roads are good, the Dragon is worth the drive IMHO. It is nicely set up with pull-off spaces and a nice photo pull off around the middle. There is a nice mountain view on one side and a lake way down on the other side of the road. There are also pull offs along the roads going to and from the dragon at nice picture spots. The only green in February will be the evergreens but it should still look nice. We took as many scenic roads as possible but then it started getting kind of late so we dropped down to 11 and the interstate. Some of the scenic roads have turns you must get down to 25 or so to make and, unlike the dragon, they have guard rails where the shoulder should be. Not really the best driving roads unless you are very gutsy. But they look nice. 

Jim


----------

